# Software > Ασφάλεια >  DD-WRT Remote Command Execution Vulnerability

## alasondro

Για λεπτομέρειες http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/9209 
δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και με OpenWRT...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευτυχώς δεν επηρρεάζει το OpenWrt. Το OpenWrt χρησιμοποιεί τον httpd του busybox.

----------

